# single-clicks interpreted as double-clicks = kernel problem?

## brazzmonkey

about 3 to 5 times out of 10, i get single-clicks interpreted as lightning-fast double-clicks. this has been happening for a while, and it REALLY pisses me off ! (sorry)

i've been searching these forums and googled the web, but to no avail. this is f*cking annoying : apps start twice, clicks on taskbar make windows immediately appear and disappear, file browsing makes me nervous.

my mouse seems to work correctly, and i don't know what to do... i use kde 3.5, i tried to change mouse settings in kcontrol, i check my xorg.conf and tried different mouse drivers... still the same.

any suggestion is welcomed...Last edited by brazzmonkey on Wed Jun 21, 2006 12:23 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## marstonis

As stupid as this sounds, either

1. Take your mouse apart and thouroughly clean the area

round the buttons and on the membrane switches also.

2. Buy a new mouse.

I had this problem myself before, so I'd hazard a guess

the same thing is happening here.

Hope this helps.

Please let me know if you have any success.

Regards.

Martin

----------

## brazzmonkey

my mouse is 4 months old !!

----------

## brazzmonkey

my mouse works fine, no problem in windows. this definitely looks like a software issue.

googling around the web i found a few similar cases, caused either by a faulty mouse or a bad-configured xorg.conf (typically 2 mice entries in xorg.conf).

should it carry on this way, i'll give up and try a binary distro. i'm wasting my time trying to get my system usable for everyday desktop use... i'm tired of trying to resolve stupid, boring issues...

----------

## brazzmonkey

upgrading to emission-sources seems to have solved my problem... weird...

----------

## brazzmonkey

i confirm this behaviour is linked to beyond-sources (maybe this is related to ck stuff ?). this is reproductible on several distros, but i don't know if it's hardware- or software-related, so i won't post any bug report as i feel i am the only one to encounter this issue...

----------

## bjd

Don't think you're the only one. I notice the same behaviour with the mouse back/forward buttons, makes browsing "interesting", not noticed it with the other buttons though. It started happening after moving to beyond4, didn't think it could be the kernel causing it though. I'll try moving back to another kernel to confirm.

I used to use ck-sources and never had this problem, although this was around 2.6.12.

----------

## brazzmonkey

searching through the web i noticed very few people had this kind of issue, however the culprit is usually a faulty mouse or bad-configured xorg.conf (with 2 mice defined).

i didn't have this problem with gentoo-sources, ck-sources (not sure though), or archlinux stock kernel26 sources.

all my 5 buttons are affected. let me know how it goes with another kernel.

2.6.17 is out, so 2.6.17-beyond will probably be out soon. hopefully there won't be any more mouse issues...

*edit*

maybe this thread should now go in unsupported software category...

----------

## bjd

Just bumped up to 2.6.17-beyond1 and haven't noticed this behaviour yet *fingers crossed*. Interesting how it only affected two buttons on my mouse.

----------

